# Making Pencil Sinkers?



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

it smokes a little at first...its not too bad....


----------



## Fishigan21 (Feb 22, 2006)

Does anyone have an on-line source for the "special lead rope pliers" used to make chuck-n-duck weights from rope lead?

Thanks in advance for your help,
Fishigan21



more specifically: the pliers that cut, flatten, and punch a hole in lead rope. Thank-you


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

You might want to check out the "tackle craft" section of Cabelas, Bass Pro and Janns Net Craft. I'm sure that they would have something like that.


----------



## Fishigan21 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the reply UBDSLO1. I've searched Bass Pro, Cabelas, Stamina, Janns, Ebay, and others. Water Gremlin's site mentions the special lead pliers in their lead rope advertisement, but doesn't sell them?


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

hmm, that's strange. I'm going to check this out also, as I would like a set too. Did you try Fishusa.com? I haven't looked there, I'm at work and have limited "net" access.:rant: I'll search later.


----------



## Fishigan21 (Feb 22, 2006)

I just tried Fishusa and got skunked again...let me know if you find them.

BTW - cool Alaska pictures UBDSLO1


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

I made my own in machining class, pretty easy to make if you have ever seen one.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Fishigan21 said:


> I just tried Fishusa and got skunked again...let me know if you find them.
> 
> BTW - cool Alaska pictures UBDSLO1


Thanks, I'm going back in 07. I hope to take a lot more pics next time with a better camera. 
No luck so far on the lead tool. I let you know if I find one.


----------



## Riverkeeper (Mar 27, 2006)

www.schmidtoutfitters.com Ray Schmidt does not have them on his website, but he does sell the pliers.


----------



## Riverkeeper (Mar 27, 2006)

or here:

http://www.hunting-fishing-camping.com/cabelas-products/Fishing/Water-Gremlin-Pencil-Lead-and-Posting-Pliers0019629/Anglers-Choice-6-12-Lead-Posting-Stainless-Plie0019629016127a.html


----------



## Fishigan21 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks Riverkeeper. I have been out-interneted!


----------

